# Dog Supply House



## kerryb (Jun 13, 2009)

Greetings! I am brand new to this! I purchased a 6 cell all copper flashlight marked dog supply house. Basically a real daisy-no dents, dings, brassing noted. I cannot find any defects. Is this flashlight rare? Is it worth anything? i appreciate any assistance. Thanks.


----------



## pushcart (Jun 13, 2009)

Here you go. This links to a very cool site:

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?method=browse&brand=Dog Supply House


----------

